# Stella and Chewy's



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What is everyone's thoughts on this brand of food (Stella and Chewy's)?
Stella & Chewy's - Home

I have been giving it to my puppy in the mornings, he seems to like it, but my only concern was the lack of dental benefit...

I'd eventually like to go full raw, but I don't have the freezer space as of yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I've given the dehydrated raw patties as a treat as well as the Carnivore Crunch. Not too often, though, this is very expensive to feed on a regular basis.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You can always add in some RMB's to their existing diet to help with dental health...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, it is really expensive. 
I forgot to add that I am giving him the raw/frozen stuff.

We are contemplating buying a chest freezer for our basement and switching to 'real' raw...it just seems a bit daunting.
I am worried about them making a big mess....and my cavalier has some dental issues and a small, crowded mouth.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> YWe are contemplating buying a chest freezer for our basement and switching to 'real' raw...it just seems a bit daunting.
> I am worried about them making a big mess....and my cavalier has some dental issues and a small, crowded mouth.


GO for it!! You won't regret it. You have a great bunch of raw feeders here to help you every step of the way. :biggrin:


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Craig's List got us a cute 7.5 cu. ft. stand up freezer, commercial grade--$100. Basically, brand new. Can't believe I bought a freezer because of my dog, but there you go. 

It's a little messy feeding raw, I'm not going to lie. It's only because they put the bones on the floor. But it's really NOT that big a deal. I bought a yard of vinyl tablecloth that they cut off a roll at Walmart--under $3. I put it down, and Cali eats on it. I spray it with my water and bleach spray, wipe, put away. No big.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> I am worried about them making a big mess


I feed Aspen on the grass in my back yard. When he's done, I just spray the area with water. Simple as that.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> Yes, it is really expensive.
> I forgot to add that I am giving him the raw/frozen stuff.
> 
> We are contemplating buying a chest freezer for our basement and switching to 'real' raw...it just seems a bit daunting.


I got a fridge-sized upright freezer on craigslist for $50 :biggrin: it really isn't that daunting, my power bill hasn't even gone up that much! It's actually really quite simple once you get started. 



spookychick13 said:


> I am worried about them making a big mess....


don't be! the place where you dog eats will be the cleanest spot in the house! I used to be picky about the mess so I'd always feed my dogs outside. When it got too cold and I got to lazy to feed them outside, I started feeding them in the kitchen and they make a mess while eating then lick the floor shiny! Since I don't really walk around barefoot because tile is cold, and even if I did, I don't lick my feet, and I also don't lick the floor, so I'm really not concerned about bacteria at all. Just give them a designated eating place that the raw food won't stain and you'll be fine :smile:



spookychick13 said:


> and my cavalier has some dental issues and a small, crowded mouth.


Well then raw will be perfect for your pup! Ask malluver, she has seen amazing dental benefits for her dog in the whole two or so weeks she's had her pup on raw! And my older lab/shepherd mix came to me with yellowish brown teeth. After a few months on raw, her teeth were almost completely white again! Raw meaty bones are the best, most natural way to keep your dog's teeth as healthy as possible.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Yup. Within the second week I saw his tarter rubbing off... :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on this brand of food (Stella and Chewy's)?
> Stella & Chewy's - Home


I don't like how it's mostly made of vegetables, that is completely species-inappropriate for your little carnivore. What kind of puppy do you have? 



spookychick13 said:


> I have been giving it to my puppy in the mornings, he seems to like it, but my only concern was the lack of dental benefit...
> 
> I'd eventually like to go full raw, but I don't have the freezer space as of yet.


You can always just buy a pack of drumsticks and feed your puppy a drumstick a day in addition to what you're feeding now. Then you don't need to take up much fridge/freezer space and you have dental benefits!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

My puppy is a 10 month old Standard Poodle.

I started him on the Stella and Chewy's just to get him eating, he was not eating much at all when we rescued him. He was starved (and neglected) and not used to feeling anything but hungry.

I want to make the switch to raw, but am a little worried about the mess in my house (I don't want them dragging food around) and we need to pick up a chest freezer.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been feeding raw for over 2 months now, so i'm new to it. I was worried about the mess like you were, but seriously it's not a big deal.

Bailey tried to bring her food over to the couch twice when we first started. All I did was stop her and bring her back over to a certain spot in the kitchen and praised her. She only eats in one spot on the kitchen floor and its in a corner (no traffic thru there) and she cleans up after she eats (just like everyone has said above) I just wipe the floor down when she's done with a wet paper towel and every now and then a lysol wipe...it's easy!


----------

